# Dollar tree lobster spread



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

saw a you tube video, and have been looking for this product ever since.
Wow, I must say, that the first ingredient on the list is lobster, which is supposed to mean the "main" ingredient right?
Well, as a review, it is very fishy, pasty, kinda like a lobster butter fat combination of a spread. It is not something I will stock up on.















I have enjoyed trying these products, my co-workers and I like trying "different" things.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

You do keep the Pepto Bismol handy, don't you? lol


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I would rather eat the can! lol


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesterday we discussed octopus today we are on lobster. Who knows what tomorrow will bring?


----------

